# Bilbao toll



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We are on ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao in just over a week.
From Bilbao we will most probably head for Zaragoza and then the costa.....
Can we avoid the toll in/near Bilbao? Via Mich quote only about 8 euros for this? Is it, in fact, wiser to pay the toll rather than avoid it? 
Be grateful for replies from those who know...Mr Google is just confusing me more!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Any wild parking spots in Bilbao please that you can recomend?


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We stayed in the Brittany ferries terminal car park overnight when we arrived.

P&L


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The non AP road route from Bilbao to the coast at Tarragona is a hard drive. it will depend on how much time and energy you have and how much you want to meander and be behind lorries, who use the A class roads to avoid M way tolls, unable to overtake, .

I can do AP Bilbao port to Tarragona in 6.5 hours at a push. It isn't busy except around Bilbao and Zaragoza and is worth the tolls. I suspect that you would add about 4 hours and 100 miles on by using the non AP roads.

On the other hand there is lots to see and there are some really sleazy truck stops with neon, good food and girls, for your overnights on the back roads (plus the chance of being broken into)


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

the toll road is very good and last time I used it in March 2003, it was empty.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have used in both directions 4 times each way so far this year and about 30 times in the last 10. Quiet except around Bilbao, where they are currently rebuilding/widening and extending and then again around Zaragoza 

I am not joking about the neon and tarts at the truck stops on A roads

I reckon that it will cost more in frayed nerves and petrol to use the A roads than you save on tolls but there are some wonderful towns and villages with forts, castles and churches, plus stunning scenery. 

If you are meandering, no rush etc then go for it, but don't stop overnight at the truck stops.

PS for an overnight at the port go to Zierbena marina harbour and stay on the carpark there, quieter, grass and nice view. Its about 10 minutes away.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*bilbao toll*

hi,

a good wild spot right in the middle of bilbao,and a walk to the gugganheim museum.

i have looked for the co.ods but can only find the address,its just off the calle morgan,just before you go over the puente euskalduna.with the botikzar embera,running along the river,we stayed there last year,it,s a huge car park at the side of the river, we were hoping to go to the museum, but the weather was so bad, we just sat in the van for 3 days,and when we got a break in the weather we moved on,just in case it got bad again, but there was 3 or 4 other vans with us.

mags


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The tolls for a single rear wheel (includes tag type axles) are the same as cars around 11cents a k does not need many gear changes and stops at traffic lights to cost you more on the N roads. 

Twin rear wheels incure higher charges. They will come out off the toll booth to check.

Andy


----------

